
Nitrokey Storage 2 Released - nikolay
https://www.nitrokey.com/news/2018/nitrokey-storage-2-released
======
mdewinter
I love the nitrokey stuff. If you want some practical examples, see the
articles I wrote on the different models:
[https://raymii.org/s/tags/nitrokey.html](https://raymii.org/s/tags/nitrokey.html)
\- both HSM, Pro, start (which is a gnuk stick).

